# Awesome Saturday



## tbow388 (Apr 6, 2013)

Today will be 72 and sunny. Got a lot of work to do.

Have to mow and weedeat.
Finish cleaning up my picnic area by the lake. (Drag the trees that I cut yesterday)
Till the garden up again and plant okra and hopefully corn!!


----------

